# Proud of first button



## brijes (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi guys, long time reader here, after many mistakes and a ton of reading, I'm now proud to display what I've learned here.
Thanks to all, the knowledge is awesome.

View attachment 2


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 25, 2018)

brijes said:


> Thanks to all, the knowledge is awesome.


The knowledge is worth more than the gold.

Everyone should always be proud of their first born.  

Dave


----------



## Shark (Feb 25, 2018)

That first one is always the best feeling.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Feb 25, 2018)

Shark said:


> That first one is always the best feeling.



Yes it is.
I wish I would have kept my first one

The overwhelming sense of pride is intoxicating.

Nice first button. Congratulations!


----------



## anachronism (Feb 25, 2018)

Nicely done, here's to plenty more.


----------



## brijes (Feb 26, 2018)

Thx guys, this one is gonna be kept for reference.
If they all turn out this way I'll be a happy camper


----------

